# Hary graduates today



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

He is now PSD Hary







Their first shift is tomorrow night.
Its been a long three months. There were more than a few days DH was stressed. He worked very hard and was lucky to have a great dog like Hary. He spent two years doing quarry work with the section before getting the position and he still found it difficult. I have also spent some time quarrying (and alot of time reading about training) and I still had no idea how much of a challenge it would be. I am very proud of them both. 
I am so in love with Hary. If he were my dog, there is no doubt he would be my heart dog. I can't even begin to explain what it is about him. He is like a cross between Kaper's best traits and Chatham's. I recently got the book Calming Signals, and watching Hary with the boys is like reading the book. Self assured is the best way I can explain it. He doesn't challenge them at all even though he could easily. He is such a goof at home but on the field he is a different dog. I expect alot of good things from him. 

The best part...not only do the boys get along with him, they play with him now. Chatham always did but Kaper would not bother with him. Now Kaper and Hary gang up on poor little Chatham. (not really poor Chatham, he loves the attention) 
For those who haven't seen the pics before, here is the Hary dog:




























The boys (Hary up front)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so handsome


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Hary and your DH!









And Hary just has the kindest face--he has wonderful written all over him.


----------

